# Headliner nightmare



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Local shop wants $250 to install headliner and wants me to have front and rear glass removed. Which I just had installed!

I can't do that. It's out of the question. So I researched today on here and PYonline and youtube. I got my bow rods installed in the listings and in the bow clips and bought the paper clips from staples to secure the perimiter.

Well its eaiser said than done. I cant for the life of me get the thing pulled tight enough. Using the paper clips seems to create more wrinkles for me. So I had a friend pull it tight as possible and I just installed windlace on the front and sides just to see how it would turn out. Front is ok, and passenger side is ok. But then the driver's side seems to act like its sideways or something. I cant pull it forward, rearward, tug no matter what wrinkles up near the "A" pillar.


I hate to sound like a begger, but Im at my wits end and honestly Im hoping maybe one of our members here thats located near me might have some experience with this, might lend me some hands on help. Can work out compensation details if someone is willing able to help.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

trick i used was to make a couple of wood battens about 1/2" , cover with masking tape, so you can equalize the pressure all along the roof rail with the spring clips. You will still have some wrinkling due to the design of the headliner but most will disappear as you trim off the excess material- DONT cut to short- use chaulk to mark it where it needs to be cut. After its in as good as you can get it and glued in with the windlace on. take a spray bottle with DISTILLED water and mist the areas that still have wrinkles and then take a hairdryer and slowly dry out the areas the heat will cause the headliner to shrink and become tighter- do not rush this and keep the hairdryer moving


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Crusty, thanks for the advice. Your thread was one of the many that I read when I was researching. Getting it around the front "A" pillar has been a battle sorta. I hate to see when I get the the sail panel area everyone talks about! 
Called another headliner place this morning to see if they had a more reasonable price and they don't do the "ones with the rods" as he put it.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

the key is to mark the center of the liner and the top and work out to the sides. pretty hard to do with windows in.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Watched that video too! I SUCK AT THIS!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hard to do with windows in yes, immpossible....no. I know early Mustangs you had to have windows out but not these cars. Sure it makes it easier, but where's the fun in that?

You did put that out in the hot sun before you tried to put it in the car right? Heat takes all the wrinkles out and makes the material stretchier and more pliable to work with. 

Also, even if you don't get all the wrinkles out all the way, park it in the sun and many will shrink out.

GL! arty:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I laid it out in the sun for 3 days before I attempted to mess with it.

I found an upholstry guy says he will do it for me and not break one off in me. Talked with him for about 30 mins and he sounds like he knows his stuff pretty good.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had the one in my '65 installed with all the glass in the car. Came out perfect. My buddy just did the one in his '67 with the glass out of the car, and his came out perfect, too. It took him about 9 hours in different stages. The key seemed to be to pull from front to back, then the sides. Good luck with the install: the glass does not have to come out.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

After reading this thread I'll remember to install my headliner before new glass is installed. I'm quite a ways away from that for now.  Good luck with the headliner, hope the guy you found treats you right.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

He better or he wont get paid. My painter done screwed me over. From now on you half ass work on my car you half ass get paid or either were gonna fight.


----------



## pjp144 (Sep 1, 2016)

its a nightmare, they want $600 for labor only and I have to have the windows taken out its a joke , you have a old car and they want to*stick it to us, crooks is what they are .


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

OMG, I hate the shops that rip people off just because they can. I've been doing upholstery for nearly 45 years now and I don't think I've ever taken more than 2 hours to install almost any headliner. Yes, older Mustangs do require the windows to be removed but these cars of ours don't. I use a good contact adhesive and a heat gun. Tack the front about 2 feet from center each way. Pull tight to rear and do the same. Start in the middle sides and pull tight until wrinkles are gone at that bow. Pull equally at each side. Now work your way forward side to side and backward side to side. Use heat gun (or hair dryer) if needed. When ready to finish off the front corners, You will have about 8-10" that isn't tacked in place. heat with gun and pull equally into the corner. Do the same with each corner (front and rear) . That is technically all there is. Like I say, about an hour to install and then trim off all excess material and wrap around tacking strip to finish off. Install the trim. I just finish a 71 Grand Prix headliner. (old one was already pulled) and I don't think I spent more than 1-1/2 hours total on the job. Maybe a little more as I glued in some sound proofing to the roof first. I think I charged $250 if I remember right.


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

Where can you buy the contact glue at. Wal-Mart, Meijer, or an auto parts store.


----------

